# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Përdorimi i Internetit në fshehtësi

## dardajan

A  ka  ndonje  qe te  me  shpjegoje  thjesht  dhe  sakt  si  te  fsheh  adresen  IP  
gjat  kerkimit  ne internet.
faleminderit,

----------


## benseven11

Lokalisht nuk mund te besh ndryshim te Ip ne kompjterin tend,pasi ajo nuk varet nga ty.Te vjen e gatshme nga serveri qe te lidh me internetin.Fshehja e IP ose maskimi i Ip ne kompjuterin tend mund te behet duke perdorur programe te vecanta.Nqs serveri jot eshte Amerika online,sa here qe lidhesh me internetin ky server te cakton nje numer IP psh 226.53.111.89 Nqs ke lidhje brodband dsl ky numer nuk te ndryshon,te mbetet e i njete si nje numer telefoni.Dmth eshte IP statike.Nqs ke lidhje modemi 56(dial up) atehere sa here qe lidhesh serveri Aol) te cakton nje numer te ri IP.Fshehja e IP ose maskimi nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje marifet per te marre numrin e IP Jo nga serveri qe te lidh me Internetin(ne kete rast AOL) por nga nje server tjeter Proxy.Kete mund ta realizosh duke perdorur programe anonimizues si psh Stegano anonimizus, aplikacione proxy capture per te fshehur Numrin e vertete te Ip neper chate,IRC,Mirc etj.Nje program qe te mbaron pune eshte ne kete faqe http://www.sa6ry.com/surfanonymous/f...p-address.html "Surf anonim"
Nje problem me anonimizusat per fshehjen e numrit Ip eshte se ato e ngadalsojne shume kompjuterin.Sinjalet kur te vijne ose dalin nga modemi kalojne neper nje numer me te madh segmentesh rrjeti neper serverat ndermjetes,kur perdor server proxy qe te fsheh IP krahasuar me rastin kur nuk ke  program anonimizues qe lidhet me server proxy.

----------


## edspace

*Rrjeti kompjuterik*
Kur tërheq diçka nga interneti, IP e kompjuterit që ka nisur kërkesën kalohet nga një server në tjetrin, deri sa arrin tek serveri që ka informacionin e duhur dhe ai server përgjigjet me dokumentin e kërkuar. Është njësoj sikur të hidhje në postë një zarf me adresën e dërguesit dhe marrësit. 

Rrjeti postar mund të shkëmbejë edhe zarfe që nuk kanë adresën e dërguesit ndërsa rrjetet kompjuterike nuk komunikojnë pa adresën IP të dërguesit dhe marrësit. E vetmja mënyrë për të ruajtur fshehtësinë është që adresa IP e dërguesit të mos jetë e kompjuterit personal, por e një sërvëri ndërmjetës.
Për shembull: Hëna i jep një letër Dritës dhe Drita ia kalon Yllit por nuk i tregon se kush e ka shkruar atë. 

*Sërvër Ndërmjetës - Proxy*
Pra, për të fshehur IP, të duhet të gjesh një sërvër ndërmjetës që të premton se  do marrë dhe do dërgojë dokumentat e tua, pa treguar IP e kompjuterit tënd. Sërvëra të tillë quhen proxy anonim. Ki parasysh se jo të gjithë proxy-t janë anonim ose mund të jenë anonim sot por nuk janë nesër, ose mund të fshehin IP por dërgojnë informacion tjetër rreth kompjuterit tënd si psh: çfarë sistemi operativ ke, çfarë shfletuesi përdor, etj. Ashtu siç u përmënd dhe më lart, në disa raste kompania e internetit e ofron vetë këtë shërbim, ndërsa në raste të tjera të duhet të gjesh vetë IP e proxy dhe të konfigurosh kompjuterin që të gjitha komunikimet e tua të kalojnë nëpërmjet proxy-t. 

*Si të gjesh proxy anonim në internet:*
- Hap google.com dhe kërko për "free anonymous proxy" 
Në rezultatet e google, do gjesh shumë faqe me lista të proxeve në vende të ndryshme. 
- Zgjidh një proxy të fshehtë (anonim) sa më afër vendit ku jeton. Kopjoe numrin e IP dhe Portën dhe pastaj shko tek start > settings > control panel > internet options. Hap tabelën "connection". Nëse lidhesh nëpërmjet telefonit tek "dial-up" dhe shtyp settings. Nëse lidhesh nëpërmjet DSL ose Cable, shtyp butonin "lan settings" 
- Plotëso kutinë "use proxy server" dhe shkruaj IP dhe portën që kopjove në hapat më lart. 

*Programe për përdorimin e proxy*
E keqja është se është e vështirë të gjesh proxe të fshehtë falas dhe IP e tyre ndryshojnë shpesh, prandaj të duhet të përsëritësh shpesh hapat më lart. Për të shmangur këtë problem, përdoren programe që kanë lista të mëdha me proxy-sh të fshehtë dhe konfigurojnë kompjuterin tënd automatikisht me proxy-n më të shpejtë e më të fshehtë.

*Faqe ndërmjetëse*
Disa proxy kanë eliminiuar nevojën e konfigurimit të kompjuterit dhe të ofrojnë shërbimet duhet përdorur faqen e tyre si faqe ndërmjetëse. 
psh: http://www.the-cloak.com/login.html të lejon të futësh adresën e një faqeje interneti të cilën e përpunojnë dhe e shfaqin atë përsëri sikur të ishte faqja e tyre. Psh: Për të hapur Forumin Shqiptar nga proxi i the-cloak.com: 
http://www.the-cloak.com/Cloaked/+cfg=32/http%3A//forumishqiptar.com/

*I fshehtë por jo i pagjurmueshëm*
Ki parasysh se proxet mund të jenë të fshehtë dhe nuk i tregojnë IP e vërtetë marrësit, por ata përsëri e mbajnë shënim IP e dërguesit me qëllim që të mos mbajnë përgjegjësi nëse ti kryen një krim elektronik (hackon një faqe, vjedh numrat e kartave kreditore, etj). Në këto raste, proxy hapin regjistrat dhe  bashkëpunojnë me policinë dhe kompanitë e internetit për të gjurmuar personin që ka kryer krimin. Me pak fjalë, nuk ka proxy që të garanton fshehtësi të plotë, sidomos në vendet perëndimore që kanë ligje të forta për kompanitë e internetit.

*Kujdes...*
Shërbimet e proxy që ofrohen nga kompanitë e internetit zbatojnë rregullat dhe kontratat që kanë bërë me klientët, ndërsa proxyt falas nuk kanë asnjë kontratë dhe nuk të garantojnë asgjë. Ata vërtet mund të fshehin IP, por ndërkaq mund të përgjojnë e rregjistrojnë faqet që vizitoni dhe informacion tjetër personal. Prandaj përdorni vetëm proxy seriozë e të njohur, që të mos bini nga shiu në breshër.

----------


## edspace

Figura më poshtë ilustron lidhjen publike të internetit dhe atë me proxy anonim. Në rastin e parë IP nuk ndryshon, ndërsa në rastin e dytë IP e dërguesit ndryshohet me IP e proxit ndërmjetës.

----------


## adis68

Desha ndonje rekomandim per ndonje program te mire qe fsheh IP address ose me thjesht qe te lejon te navigosh ne menyre anonime ne internet dhe asnjeri mos ta marre vesh se kush je  dhe ku je dhe cfare po ben online. Me "asnjeri" nuk kam parasysh dike qe mund te ulet ne kompjuterin ten por dike online. 

Nuk e di a eshte hapur me pare kjo teme po mua me duket shume e rendesishme jo vetem per mua

----------


## Alket123

Programe nuk ka adis68, por ka programe qe bejne scan per proxy.
Ka disa metoda me te bukura se proxy.

"dns/route spoofing" per "next routing hop" qe makina qe ti do te fshehesh te shikoje IP e nje hosti real,

por ne "next hop" te ndryshoje drejtimin ne IP tende. Eshte gjate si procedure por te pakten te e dini si koncept.

Flas per Ameriken, ka networks qe nuk merret vesh ku vete njeri ku vete tjetri, e dine se jane rrjet privat kur ne te vertete nuk jane. Jane te mbushur me routers qe jane me "default passwords" etc.

Oh sa per dijeni nuk merrni karta $2 per te folur 40min me Shqiperine?

Aq para sa karta shiten nuk dalin as per te paguar energjine elektrike per relays, advertisement, resellers, prodhimin e kartave, overhead costs prandaj shikoni gjithe keto kompani telekomi bien njera pas tjetres ne burse.

----------


## benseven11

> Desha ndonje rekomandim per ndonje program te mire qe fsheh IP address ose me thjesht qe te lejon te navigosh ne menyre anonime ne internet dhe asnjeri mos ta marre vesh se kush je  dhe ku je dhe cfare po ben online. Me "asnjeri" nuk kam parasysh dike qe mund te ulet ne kompjuterin ten por dike online. 
> 
> Nuk e di a eshte hapur me pare kjo teme po mua me duket shume e rendesishme jo vetem per mua


Shiko per keto programe.Jane me te mirat.
Anonymizer total net shield,http://www.anonymizer.com/consumer/p...al_net_shield/ GhostSurf platinum 2006,http://www.tenebril.com/consumer/gho...inum.php?hp=mi
Bypass Proxy Client 0.78 
http://www.bypass.cc/,(ky kerkon nje cike eksperience ne perdorim).
Steganos Internet Anonym 2006.http://www.steganos.com/?product=sia2006&language=en
Anonimizusat ne instalim futin nje buton lart ne browser qe njihet si browser plugin.Ngadalsohet shpejtesia e internetit.

----------


## qoska

Gjithe kjo varet ndaj kujt do te jesh anonim  :buzeqeshje: .

Per te qene anonim gjate shfletimit te faqeve te internetit perdoren programet e dhena me siper. NE keto programe duhen theksuar disa gjera:
1- ngadalesojne shpejtesine e internetit 
2- nuk jane totalisht anonim, sic e ka thkesuar dhe edspace, pasi ti i fsheh informacion faqes qe po shfleton por i jep te drejta te plota faqes qe te ofron sherbimin te lexoje cfaredolloj gjeje nga ato qe dergon deri tek informacione te enkriptuara. Kjo ndodh pasi ata sherbejne si ure midis jush dhe faqeve ne internet.
3- nganjehere keto programe mund te perbejne problem sigurie pasi mund te kene backdoor qe instalohet pa dienine tuaj dhe e ben kompjuterin tuaj te prekshem.

Tani per te qene totalisht anonim eshte e pamundur(e arritshme nqs ISP juaj ju lejon te perdorni disa mjete te TCP/IP). Kjo do te thote qe ndaj ISP tuaj nuk mund te jeni asnjehere totalisht transparent sidomos me ligjet e reja qe po vihen ne fuqi qe i detyrojne ISP te ruajne trafikun qe kalon permes tyre deri ne nje periudhe 3 vjecare  :O.

Per te krijuar nje siguri te kenaqshme nga nje perdorues mesatar kompjuteri une keshilloj perdorimin e SSH ne modalitet proxy. Kjo enkripton gjithe trafikun tuaj pra e mbron informacionin qe dergoni ne internet ndaj paleve te treta si ISP ne nje nivel te pranueshem. Per kete pune mund te perdorni OpenSSH. Menyren e konfigurimit mund ta gjeni ne google me nje kerkim te thjeshte.
Nqs keni nje router ku mund te instaloni programe mund te perdorni dhe OpenVPN per te bere kete pune.

Tani per te qene totalisht anonim ndaj faqeve qe shfletoni por edhe ndaj sherbimeve si IRC mund te perdorni sherbime si "Free Shell akses" duke  perdorur SSH aty ne modalitet proxy dhe e beni te nderveproje me ssh e konfiguruar me pare ne PC tuaj. Kjo te pakten ju jep garancine qe njeri nuk mund te kontrolloje trafikun tuaj(informacionin qe dergoni) dhe fsheh adresen IP te kompjuterit tuaj me sherbimin(serverin) qe lidheni.

Panvaresisht se ato qe thashe me siper jane pak te avancuara per nje perdorues te thjeshte te Windows jane esenciale per mendimin tim nqs doni te siguroni informacionin tuaj.
Persa i perket anonimitetit me duket e pavlere ne kohet e sotme sepse shumica e kompjuterave jane mbrapa routerave perdorin NAT(network address translation) ose IP dinamike qe garanton ne vetvete nje anonimitet te kenaqshem ne nivel IP(internet protocol). E them kete sepse nqs ju beni dicka te paligjshme si psh skanim portash te nje sherbyesi(qe konsiderohet e paligjshme ne disa vende), ketij trafiku mund ti gjehet gjithmone origjina  :i ngrysur: .

Menyra per tju shmangur ketyre "trace"-ve eshte te perdoren IP "options" por zakonisht nuk lejojhen nga ISP per shkak te problemeve te sigurise.

Zgjidhni vete a eshte kaq i rendesishem anonimiteti dhe ja vlen ti hysh gjithe ketyre angarive per te arritur dicka te pamundur pa patur njohurite e nevojshme!

Me te mira.

----------


## adis68

Shume falemnderit te gjitheve. Me duket se zgjidhja e vetme qenka te heq dore nga shkarkimi. Ose ndoshta do provoj ndonje nga rekomandimet e Benseven. 
Une kam ne dispozicion nje grup programesh qe pretendon te jete Top 10 ne kete fushe.

01- GhostSurf Pro 2005 Platinum v3.0
02- Steganos Internet Anonym Pro v7.1.6
03- NetConceal Anonymizer v2.9.21.2
04- GetAnonymous Pro v2.1
05- Complete Anonymous Web Surfing v3.3 Retail
06- Complete Anonymous Internet v1.0 Retail
07- SurfAnonymous v1.0.1.0 XP
08- SurfNOW Professional Gold 2.7.0.1
09- StompSoft StealthSurf X-treme v1.1
10- Invisible Browsing v4.0.0.1

----------


## Nga Kajca

Nje program interesant dhe mund ta gjeni 
ne kete link http://anon.inf.tu-dresden.de/fragen/index_en.html.

Menyren ose principet qe perdoren mund ti lexoni
ne ate faqe. Eshte programuar ne Java.

----------


## Fjollusha

Gjat biesedes ne MSN dhe ne paltalk, nga bashkbiseduesi ne mes tjerash mora edhe kete tekst ... *tashi ta morr IP adressen tande dhe e di se nga lajmr*....
Me interson te dij:
a. A është e mundur kjo punë?, dhe
b. Si mund te mbrohem nga leximi i IP adresses sime?

Nuk kam aq njohuri te medhe ne perdorim te kompjutorit. 

Jam e re ne kete forum dhe shof qe keni bere një pune te madhe.
Pershendetje te gjithve

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Fjollusha!

Asgje me teper vecse nje genjeshter per te te frikesuar :P
Ne msn eshte e pamundur ne radhe te pare teorikisht e vetmja menyre se si mund te te dihet IP nga msn eshte momenti kur ti edhe kompjuteri i personit tjeter jane te lidhur automatikisht me njeri tjetrin pra gjate transfertes se nje file apo foto apo dokumenti etj. Edhe nese te meret ip eshte teorikisht e pa mundur pasi vetem seksione te specializuara te kriminalistikes apo qeverise mund te kene kete mundesi per te te gjetur ip gjithashtu edhe kompania ku ti mer sinjalin e internetit. Nuk e di se si paltalk funksionon po edhe atje nuk mea mer mendja qe nje perdorues te jete ne gjendje te mare ip reale tenden pasi shumica e ketyre sistemeve te chatimit perdorin sisteme per fsherje IP edhe vetem administratoret kryesore mund te marin ip tende reale. Per fsherjen e ip ka menyra te tilla qe quhen perdorimi i Proxy server ku ti perdor nje ip te dyte nga nje server tjeter ku ne kete forum ka postime se si ti mund te perdoresh IP Proxy server. Hiqe mendjen nga fjalet qe thone kalamajte e apasionuar te chatimit qe bejne keto genjeshtra :P 


Ardi

----------


## Stresi

A ka mundësi që të fshifet IP Adresa kur ne jemi në interent?D.m.th që mos të lejm gjurmë në internet përmes IP Adreses.

Flm

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

IP adresa eshte identifikimi jot ne internet ajo mund te fshihet per disa organizata si psh nje faqe interneti nje server chati nje forum nje program shkarkimi po ama nuk mund te fshihet organeve te larta te kontrollit te interentit. 

Per kete gje perdoren PROXY kerko ne forum se ka sa te duash per kete gje 

Ardi

----------


## strange

http://anonymouse.org/anonwww_de.html
qe me hy si anonim amo per proxy se di ku ka bile kishet ma mir me mi gjet disa porxy per internet edhe per chat nese ban flm

----------


## new-miri

Kush mund ma gjen nje program qe ta fshefi ip time (per arsye sigurie) ?
Pres Pergjigje

----------


## LOGIC

Qe ta fshehesh IP tende perdor proxy private.

----------


## il.Padrino

@ Ardi_Pg_ID & Fjollusha

po ekziston mundsia prej msn me ti pa  IP-te... kjo o e mundshme permes msgplus, dhe duhet me marr 1 plugg-in.... kshtu qe vet e kom perdor dikur.. me secilin person qe fol, posht i qet ip-te...    edhe 1 program tjeter plugg-in per msn e kom pas, ku s'bashku me nick, sa here shkrunte, i tregonte edhe IP-te (ia kom harru emnin).

----------

